# Late Fall smallie baits



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was just wondering what some fisherman here use for smallies once the weather starts to get cold like it is now? I would first think that slower baits, like jigs or even plastics, in the deeper pools would work. Is the crankbait bite generally over now? I would think that if we got some warm days that maybe they would hit cranks again. Just looking for a little help. Thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Top water is a BLAST. Pop-r's chugbugs etc. Also I love a spinner bait too.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I catch em on crankbaits all year long. You can't beat a tube either. Try a jerk bait to.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

na, those smallies like cold water. cranks and spinnerbaits work wonders, and you might nail a big fish on top.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Going to hit the Hocking again next week when water levels go down with the trusty Bitsy Minnow. Just covering my bases.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Last november i used white grubs on 1/8oz. jigheads with pretty good luck. 
I had the lip brake off on my bitsy minnow the other day.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Fishing Marshal, that is the only problem with the bitsy minnow. I've had two break this year. However, I e-mailed Strike King about the problem and they are sending me two replacements. They aren't supposed to break, but they are the ultralight size. 
E-mail Chris Brown, the Customer Relations and Marketing Manager, for Strike King Lure Company. His e-mail is [email protected]. Let him know if it is a big deal for you.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

tubes, Crawdad crankbait, and single tail grubs.... :B


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I was able to take a little wade in my new BPS Waders today, water was upper 40*s with an air temp. of 41* when I started. 

I caught 3 smallies, 2 on online spinners (rooster tails) and one on a ballhead jig/crawdad.


It was fun, I'll give ya that.

WAR


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Way to go War Eagle!
I met BPS smallie expert Tim Brown at BPS Cincy this afternoon, encouraging info for late fall/winter smallie fishers.
Looking forward to that spring wade, you've got a great creek there, it sounds like!
I'll try to gain some expertise on the LMR, you can come out my way and break those BPS waders in, in some Ohio water!  
Jeff


----------

